# A Quiet Place [April 6, 2018]



## Mider T (Dec 22, 2017)

> A family living on a farm hides from a supernatural evil attracted to sound by avoiding making sound and communicating in sign language.


----------



## NordicXFiles (Jan 9, 2018)

Don't know how I feel about this plot. Why not leave and move to a place where you can talk? Although I'm sure it will be a sensory experience.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jan 12, 2018)

Seen the trailer for this tonight when I was at the cinema seeing Insidious: TLK (don't ask), and thought it looked very interesting. Looking forward to it.


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 7, 2018)

Saw this today and have to say it exceeded my expectations. The stress throughout of the characters not being able to make sound was incredibly tense. I would recommend this as it is one of the best movies I've seen this year so far.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2018)

Yeah it was good. There are a few things I had difficulty swallowing, but it was suspenseful.


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 7, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah it was good. There are a few things I had difficulty swallowing, but it was suspenseful.


What were they?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2018)

GRIMMM said:


> What were they?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Why isn't this family in some sort of bunker? They  allude to the possibility that going underground would be safe, but it's never clarified that they've ever tried this.

Did these things really overrun the entire military? A shotgun was enough to blow its head off and even though their body is fortified, they expose their vulnerable spots whenever they enter kill mode...Now imagine machine guns, explosives, etc. being used against them. 

There were a few parts near the ending where I felt like they would've been fine if they just stayed still and remained quiet. But then the Father has to go for that axe. 

Also, was that little kid THAT f@cking stupid?! I know kids are normally dumb, he clearly understands the rules of this world to an extent, as otherwise they wouldn't take him out to a danger zone like that. 

These aren't really plot holes and I'm not even going to call it bad writing, as they can be explained to a point. Or maybe they don't even need explaining. Perhaps there are billions of these things on Earth, which might explain why 3 are randomly near this isolated location. Perhaps the bunkers failed. Or they simply weren't able to find any during the time it would take to evacuate. 'I had difficulty swallowing' doesn't mean I couldn't swallow it. I did...it just made me pause when the question came up.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 7, 2018)

Gonna watch this when most people are at work/school. Last thing I need in a movie called "A Quiet Place" is a loud baby crying in the theater.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 8, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Gonna watch this when most people are at work/school. Last thing I need in a movie called "A Quiet Place" is a loud baby crying in the theater.



I always bring a handkerchief dipped in chloroform for situations like this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2018)

I enjoyed the movie but it to be waaaay overhyped.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2018)

I expected this movie to be good and I'm glad to see it was.  I do wonder if the Lee Abbot was a survivalist before the aliens came?


----------



## Marvel (Apr 9, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I’m assuming you didn’t see the movie and was just told what happened in the movie by someone.

For one the sound waves from the deaf girl exposed the Monsters face allowing it too be shot in its weak spot/raw flesh).

Secondly there was an article with a soldier shooting at one of the monsters with the caption “Indetsrutible”?
So that means most wepaons if not all couldn’t get through the armour.

And considering these things fell from the sky and the damage being the equivalent of a nuke(also shown in a news paper article headline) it can be heavily implied their armour is tough.

Also how could a 4 year old,boy understand the concept of life and death and that Aline shave invaded and wiped out most of humanity?

There are also probably no bunkers that they could find in the area and it’s possible they would make a lot of noise looking for one.

The bunker suggestion was in an article when the invasion just begun so maybe they causing find one in time before humanity was wiped out.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 9, 2018)

GRIMMM said:


> What were they?



The creatures? They were aliens as hinted numerous times with the newspaper articles calling it an “Invasion” and a “Meteor Shower” in Mexico aswell as them being referred to as dark Angeles implying they come from the sky.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 9, 2018)

Levi Ackerman said:


> I’m assuming you didn’t see the movie and was just told what happened in the movie by someone.
> 
> For one the sound waves from the deaf girl exposed the Monsters face allowing it too be shot in its weak spot/raw flesh).
> 
> ...


Yeah but why was it so shocking that sound based aliens could disoriented at high frequencies?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 9, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah but why was it so shocking that sound based aliens could disoriented at high frequencies?


I never said it was shocking.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2018)

Levi Ackerman said:


> I’m assuming you didn’t see the movie and was just told what happened in the movie by someone.
> 
> For one the sound waves from the deaf girl exposed the Monsters face allowing it too be shot in its weak spot/raw flesh).
> 
> ...



1) The Monsters face exposed itself every time it was in attack mode...which they presumably were in when they were attacking the military...

2) So a shotgun can do what a high powered military rifle could not? Not that it matters, as I acknowledged the armor, but said that the military weapons would/should have got them in their exposed faces, especially as they were somewhat prone when they were attacking...meaning that exposed face will be the easiest target anyway.

3) Once again, I'm not contesting the armor. 

4) Because he seemed to understand the basics during his introductory scene. He seemed to understand the threat of the aliens, even if his solution was obviously childish naivety. 

5) Like I said, the bunker can be explained. 

I know you love the movie and all, but please read my post instead of instinctively reacting to it because I wasn't blindly worshiping it. I say that a lot of these points can be explained or do not require explaining and I also said clarified that having difficulty swallowing some of this stuff does not mean I couldn't swallow it. They just made me pause, briefly taking me out of the movie as I was watching it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 10, 2018)

Levi Ackerman said:


> I never said it was shocking.


Didn't say you did. I just thought it was funny that that was the big revelation.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 10, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> 4) Because he seemed to understand the basics during his introductory scene. He seemed to understand the threat of the aliens, even if his solution was obviously childish naivety.


Eh..just because a kid understands getting hit by a car hurts doesn't mean they won't run after a rubber ball in front of one. Just chalk it up to him being a dumb kid.

And tbh..I doubt he understood the basics since he didn't have a care in the world in the grocery store almost tipping over objects and all that jazz.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> 1) The Monsters face exposed itself every time it was in attack mode...which they presumably were in when they were attacking the military


No it didn't, hence why Lee was unable to damage the creature with the ax.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2018)

Mider T said:


> No it didn't, hence why Lee was unable to damage the creature with the ax.



When it attacked like that near the end, that wasn't the first time it exposed its face. I guess it's possible I'm mistaken that it did so every time, but it seemed like a pretty common face to make. And Lee not getting it with the axe was because the thing had the jump on him and moved so fast that there would've been no time to properly aim (it's also unclear if an axe would be strong enough). 



~Gesy~ said:


> Eh..just because a kid understands getting hit by a car hurts doesn't mean they won't run after a rubber ball in front of one. Just chalk it up to him being a dumb kid.
> 
> And tbh..I doubt he understood the basics since he didn't have a care in the world in the grocery store almost tipping over objects and all that jazz.



It's not that you're wrong about that, but isn't it suggested that he put in the batteries himself? I seem to remember Lee taking them out and the daughter just handing him the shuttle. If a kid can figure out how to put in batteries, he should know that 'sound= bad'. At the absolute least, when it suddenly turned on, he would've thrown it away out of fear of his parents getting angry, if he doesn't understand the monsters. He obviously knows to obey his parents enough that he never makes any noise himself, nor does he do anything but pout when they take it away. It's one thing to make mistakes. It's another to cluelessly start playing with a toy that's making noise right in front of your parents who forbid you to do so. As a kid, I was dumb enough to break the rules, but not dumb enough to do it right next to them.

But even if I'm being unreasonable, wouldn't that make his parents the dumb ones? Did EVERYONE have to go on this trip and if the kid was too young to understand the importance of silence, wouldn't the smart thing to be is have one parent stay behind with the younger kids? 

Don't get me wrong. The trade off was worth it, as it was a very suspenseful scene. But that doesn't mean I can't say some of the writing was questionable there.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 10, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> 1) The Monsters face exposed itself every time it was in attack mode...which they presumably were in when they were attacking the military...
> 
> 2) So a shotgun can do what a high powered military rifle could not? Not that it matters, as I acknowledged the armor, but said that the military weapons would/should have got them in their exposed faces, especially as they were somewhat prone when they were attacking...meaning that exposed face will be the easiest target anyway.
> 
> ...



Actually NO BECAUSE THE MONSTERS DID NOT EAT ANYONE so their faces were not exposed. I also don’t recall seeing a face exposed when they ganked Santa Clause and Georgie.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 10, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Didn't say you did. I just thought it was funny that that was the big revelation.



That wasn’t the big revelation it was just chracter development since the daughter never wanted her Father’s sound aids because they never worked but they ended up being the way to kill the monsters.

And her father never found out the weakness of the monsters and it was something he was trying to do or was very curious about hence the multiple circles and question marks around the weakness.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2018)

Levi Ackerman said:


> Actually NO BECAUSE THE MONSTERS DID NOT EAT ANYONE so their faces were not exposed. I also don’t recall seeing a face exposed when they ganked Santa Clause and Georgie.



Those are bad examples because we barely got any glimpse of them during those attacks, as the movie was building up to their big reveal, but they do so when chasing the others...trying to kill them. 

and...what? The Monsters did not eat anyone?  I was under the impression that they killed off most of humanity. Or are you misinterpreting what I mean when I say 'attack mode'?That is when they are...you know...attacking people? They do that throughout the entirety of the 3rd act.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2018)

SPOILER TAG DAT SHIT!


----------



## Marvel (Apr 10, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> Those are bad examples because we barely got any glimpse of them during those attacks, as the movie was building up to their big reveal, but they do so when chasing the others...trying to kill them.
> 
> and...what? The Monsters did not eat anyone?  I was under the impression that they killed off most of humanity. Or are you misinterpreting what I mean when I say 'attack mode'?That is when they are...you know...attacking people? They do that throughout the entirety of the 3rd act.



The Sound waves exposed its weak spot end of the discussion..and no it didn’t hit expose its weak spot when attacking people.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2018)

all you guys


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 



We didn't actually see the aliens (just gonna call them Audiotrophs from now on) eat anyone.  Just kill people with their freakishly long limbs.

I'm curious to how many came down to Earth, we know there are 3 in Central New York where the Abbotts live but whatever they came in landed in Mexico and it's implied to be a worldwide panic.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 10, 2018)

Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They crashed into earth in a meteor shower which I would assume would be dozens of them balled up in their armour.

In the script however which is a decent amount different. They came in a spaceship.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2018)

Levi Ackerman said:


> The Sound waves exposed its weak spot end of the discussion..and no it didn’t hit expose its weak spot when attacking people.



I'll have to watch it again, as I could've sworn 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I saw that weak spot multiple times throughout the movie, but maybe I'm confused.



Anyone else see it?



Levi Ackerman said:


> They crashed into earth in a meteor shower which I would assume would be dozens of them balled up in their armour.
> 
> In the script however which is a decent amount different. They came in a spaceship.



I would like to think there were more than dozens of them if they conquered the planet. I would assume there are probably millions, if not billions considering how 3 of them are conveniently located in this isolated location. 

What else was different in the script?


----------



## Marvel (Apr 10, 2018)

MartialHorror said:


> I'll have to watch it again, as I could've sworn
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I was too lazy to read all of it but..I’m pretty sure Lee dosent die..and for sure there’s no 4 year old who dies in the beggining and the monsters use echo location


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2018)

The original youngest sibling's name is Beau.



Levi Ackerman said:


> In the script however which is a decent amount different. They came in a spaceship.


Yeah going over the IMDB trivia makes me want to read the script or at least novelization.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



If they came in a ship it's almost as if they were sent by higher beings because they're exterminator types that don't seem to sleep.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 10, 2018)

Mider T said:


> The original youngest sibling's name is Beau.
> 
> 
> Yeah going over the IMDB trivia makes me want to read the script or at least novelization.
> ...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Saishin (Apr 11, 2018)

This movie got lot of praise


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 15, 2018)

Saishin said:


> This movie got lot of praise



To be an alright movie at best. People told me this would make you always want to hear noise and have something to in the dark.... Just for me to watch it with a straight face


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 15, 2018)

Ishmael said:


> To be an alright movie at best. People told me this would make you always want to hear noise and have something to in the dark.... Just for me to watch it with a straight face


Same. I felt nothing. None of that "epic tension" people are raving about. Not saying this was a horrible film however.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 15, 2018)

Definitely over hyped.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MO (Apr 21, 2018)

it was a great movie 
*Spoiler*: __ 



but the father shouldn't have died. He didn't make a sound when the monster was on that roof. How did the thing even know where to attack?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 21, 2018)

Alright I've read the script.  The feeling behind the key points are the same but almost everything else is different...overall I think the movie made things simpler.  It would have been difficult to convey alot of the family (different members btw) dynamics with the original script and not have dialogue.


----------



## MO (Apr 21, 2018)

am I the only one who thinks that?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 21, 2018)

MO said:


> am I the only one who thinks that?


No.  The Audiotrophs have crazy sensitive hearing, if they are that close noises like breathing and heartbeat drown out other noise around him.  In the script it's explained that the creatures use a high form of sonic bounceback like bat or a whale.


----------



## MO (Apr 21, 2018)

Mider T said:


> No.  The Audiotrophs have crazy sensitive hearing, if they are that close noises like breathing and heartbeat drown out other noise around him.  In the script it's explained that the creatures use a high form of sonic bounceback like bat or a whale.


but the father wasn't making any noise. Even when the mother and the baby were in the basement full of water, and the alian was face close he didn't do anything. The baby was even making some small crying noise yet he didn't attack them, but he still got the father.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 21, 2018)

MO said:


> but the father wasn't making any noise. Even when the mother and the baby were in the basement full of water, and the alian was face close he didn't do anything. The baby was even making some small crying noise yet he didn't attack them, but he still got the father.


I just said the noise of his breathing/heartbeat
The Audiotrophs was about to kill them in the basement too, as to why he did kill them sooner?  Guessing the other sounds around of water.


----------



## MO (Apr 21, 2018)

Mider T said:


> I just said the noise of his breathing/heartbeat
> The Audiotrophs was about to kill them in the basement too, as to why he did kill them sooner?  Guessing the other sounds around of water.


there were other times that they were making more noise. yet they didn't get attack. Even when the mother water broke. She was breathing pretty heavy and the alian was couple of steps away yet still didn't get her. That scene was pretty inconsistent imo. 

no way they can hear heartbeat. That was not shown.


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 21, 2018)

I feel if the movie wasn't as hyped then the feeling of disappointment wouldn't have been present towards the end.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 22, 2018)

MO said:


> there were other times that they were making more noise. yet they didn't get attack. Even when the mother water broke. She was breathing pretty heavy and the alian was couple of steps away yet still didn't get her. That scene was pretty inconsistent imo.
> 
> no way they can hear heartbeat. That was not shown.



He had just got a weapon which made noise and he was walking around.


----------



## MO (Apr 22, 2018)

Gifted said:


> He had just got a weapon which made noise and he was walking around.


they walk around all the time.


----------



## Marvel (Apr 22, 2018)

MO said:


> they walk around all the time.


He wasnt walking in the sand Path.


----------



## MO (Apr 22, 2018)

Gifted said:


> He wasnt walking in the sand Path.


are you sure?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2018)

The chips were left undisturbed so as to not make noise.

Movie has made nearly $332 million, respectable.

@Sennin of Hardwork please add this thread to the directory.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 16, 2018)

Alright I'll do it this week.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 16, 2018)

I thought the premise of the movie was great.

The movie and execution itself pretty awful.  




Mider T said:


> The chips were left undisturbed so as to not make noise.



With all the sound related inconsistency they coulda just taken it to the waterfall and chowed the fuck down on it.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> With all the sound related inconsistency they coulda just taken it to the waterfall and chowed the fuck down on it.


Nah still too loud.


----------



## Glued (Jul 16, 2018)

Great film, though I doubt these aliens would be able to survive a Heavy Metal concert.


----------



## Unicornsilovethem (Jul 16, 2018)

NordicXFiles said:


> Don't know how I feel about this plot. Why not leave and move to a place where you can talk? Although I'm sure it will be a sensory experience.


Is this addressed in the movie?

Possibly asked earlier, but I don't want to scan through the other spoiler-ridden posts.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2018)

This one was funny.


----------



## Djomla (Jul 19, 2018)

Strange things are called horror these days. Yawn.


----------



## Amol (Sep 8, 2018)

It was great movie. 
I absolutely loved it. Great concept and execution. You really feel for the family. 
It gets 10/10 from me. 


MartialHorror said:


> It's not that you're wrong about that, but isn't it suggested that he put in the batteries himself? I seem to remember Lee taking them out and the daughter just handing him the shuttle. If a kid can figure out how to put in batteries, he should know that 'sound= bad'. At the absolute least, when it suddenly turned on, he would've thrown it away out of fear of his parents getting angry, if he doesn't understand the monsters. He obviously knows to obey his parents enough that he never makes any noise himself, nor does he do anything but pout when they take it away. It's one thing to make mistakes. It's another to cluelessly start playing with a toy that's making noise right in front of your parents who forbid you to do so. As a kid, I was dumb enough to break the rules, but not dumb enough to do it right next to them.
> 
> But even if I'm being unreasonable, wouldn't that make his parents the dumb ones? Did EVERYONE have to go on this trip and if the kid was too young to understand the importance of silence, wouldn't the smart thing to be is have one parent stay behind with the younger kids?
> 
> Don't get me wrong. The trade off was worth it, as it was a very suspenseful scene. But that doesn't mean I can't say some of the writing was questionable there.


Have you never been around kids your entire life?
Because this post makes it look like you don't know how kids behave.
They are kids. As in Not adults. As in they do childish, stupid and reckless things. 
Adults don't always do what they are told and you expect a kid to behave maturely? 
Parents took kids with them to store precisely because of this reason. You never know what kids might do if you leave them alone. Those creatures were everywhere. It is better to have kids with you under supervision than leave them at home where you don't know what is happening. Common sense. 
If you nitpick all movies in such a stupid way then I feel sorry for you because man you will never enjoy any movie with this kind of mindset.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 8, 2018)

Amol said:


> It was great movie.
> I absolutely loved it. Great concept and execution. You really feel for the family.
> It gets 10/10 from me.
> 
> ...



But I did enjoy the movie, even with my kind of mindset.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 20, 2018)

It's one of those movies that requires a specific type of environment to fully enjoy imo. I'm glad I decided to watch it in theaters.

Quiet place 2 is confirmed for 2020 release btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 19, 2018)

Sequel is being written


----------

